# ✔✔ REGLAS y GUÍA práctica ✔✔ RÈGLEMENT et GUIDE pratique ✔✔



## zebedee

*OBJECTIF, MISSION, et PHILOSOPHIE des forums de WordReference clic*​​*OBJETIVOS, DIRECTRICES y FILOSOFÍA de los foros de WordReference clic*​_____________________​​*Qu'est-ce que le CONTEXTE ? *clic ​*¿Qué es el CONTEXTO?* clic​​*Choisir le bon TITRE* clic ​*Elegir el Título adecuado *clic ​​*ÉDITEZ *au lieu de reposter clic ​*EDITE *en vez de publicar un nuevo mensaje clic​​______________________​​Informations complémentaires ou signalement d'erreurs : merci de contacter un modérateur​Informaciones complementarias o indicación de errores: gracias por contactar con un moderador​​​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*OBJECTIF, MISSION, et PHILOSOPHIE des forums de WordReference*​

*I. Les forums de WordReference sont destinés aux échanges à propos de traduction, usage des mots, équivalences terminologiques et autres sujets linguistiques.*

*1. Recherchez d'abord la réponse.*
Vérifiez dans les dictionnaires de WordReference, et dans la liste des fils de discussion disponible en bas de chaque entrée. Cherchez dans le forum, en utilisant le moteur de recherche avancée. Ces deux fonctions de recherche se trouvent en haut de chaque page. Utilisez également les dictionnaires espagnols français et bilingues des fils du haut du forum.
​*2. Un seul sujet par fil / pas de hors sujet.*
• Choisissez un titre correct. Voir explications.
• Veuillez rester dans le cadre du premier message de chacun des fils.
• Ne formulez qu'une seule demande par fil de discussion. Si vous avez plus d'une question, ouvrez un fil pour chacune d'elles. Si vous désirez discuter d'un sujet connexe mais différent de la question posée dans le premier message du fil, ouvrez un nouveau fil.
• Si vous désirez discuter d'un autre sujet ou envoyer à un membre un commentaire à propos d'un autre sujet, veuillez utiliser les _conversations_ (en haut à droite de la barre bleu foncé). Pas de bavardage.
• N'ouvrez qu'un seul fil pour chaque question. Ne dupliquez pas les fils, même sur des forums différents sauf si un modérateur vous y invite.
​*3. Soyez clair et fournissez du contexte.*
• Soyez descriptif, explicite et succinct dans vos messages, afin d'éviter les malentendus.
• Fournissez des phrases entières et des informations sur le contexte dans chacune de vos questions. Des commentaires supplémentaires ou des définitions sont nécessaires dans le cas de termes techniques. Ceci permet aux autres membres de comprendre votre question et de vous aider plus efficacement.
• Les titres de fils ne doivent inclure que le mot ou la partie de la phrase qui pose problème. Évitez "Aidez-moi", "Comment dit-on...", "Est-ce que ce mot existe", "Je suis nouveau", et autres titres du même genre. Mettez dans le titre les mots cherchés au singulier et les verbes à l'infinitif afin de faciliter les futures recherches dans nos  dictionnaires.
• Le mot, l'expression ou la phrase objets de la question doivent apparaître aussi dans le corps du message
• Toute traduction et toute information offerte sur nos forums devra faire preuve d'une recherche réelle sur sa véracité. Si vous n'êtes pas sûr de l'exactitude ou de la fiabilité de l'information ou de la traduction que vous proposez, signalez-le dans le message.
• Toute demande d'aide doit être accompagnée d'une tentative de traduction qui apparaîtra avec la phrase originale et le contexte
​*4. Respectez la propriété intellectuelle. Citez toujours vos sources.*
_*Indiquez systématiquement le titre, le nom de l'auteur, la maison d'édition ou le support des textes cités.*_
• Le plagiat est interdit.   
• Le contenu de pages Web, ou des éléments soumis aux droits d'auteur ne doivent pas être inclus dans les messages postés sur le forum, exception faite des cas ci-dessous :

De courts extraits de dictionnaires tels qu'une ou deux définitions/traductions sont autorisés.
Si le texte est sur Internet donnez le lien (à exception des sites publicitaires ou à contenu adulte).
Les citations de 4 phrases ou moins sont permises pour fournir un contexte précis.
Les paroles de chansons et les poèmes peuvent être cités et traduits jusqu'à un maximum de 4 lignes, soit 4 vers.
Aucun fichier ou lien sur des contenus audio ou vidéo ne doivent être inclus sans l'approbation préalable d'un modérateur.

*Liens directs* : N'oubliez pas qu'une page web peut changer de serveur ou tout bonnement, disparaître. Les textes qu'elle héberge peuvent également être modifiés par leur administrateur.
Par conséquent, pour que vos efforts pour trouver la solution continuent à aider à l'avenir d'autres foristes, la solution doit être transcrite dans le message et le lien direct ne sera fourni qu'ensuite pour compléter l'information si nécessaire et pour donner la source de la citation.
 
Toutes les formes de contenu qui ne respectent pas ces conditions seront supprimées sans exception.
​*5. Pas de relecture ou de travail scolaire.*
• Ces forums ne sont pas destinés à fournir corrections, traductions, révisions ou relectures de textes.
• Ce forum interdit toutes relecture et réécriture approfondies d'un texte, qu'il s'agisse ou non d'un travail scolaire.
• Des textes plus longs sont acceptés uniquement afin de fournir le contexte nécessaire à une question précise de grammaire ou de vocabulaire. Vous devez poser clairement votre question, et proposer votre propre tentative de traduction/interprétation concernant ce point particulier. 

​*6. Pas de publicité ou d'activité promotionnelle.*
Aucune activité promotionnelle ou publicité de quelque nature que ce soit n'est autorisée dans le forum. Aucun élément de ce type ne doit être placé dans vos messages, avatar, nom d'utilisateur ou signature, ceci incluant entre autres les messages publicitaires, adresses électroniques, liens ou référence à ceux-ci; ou des références à des produits, services, idéologies, candidats, organismes ou associations.
WordReference.com et ses modérateurs seront seuls juges de ce qui relève de la publicité ou de la promotion.​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*II. Les forums encouragent l'apprentissage et maintiennent une atmosphère sérieuse, studieuse et d'aide mutuelle, dans un esprit respectueux, serviable et chaleureux.*

*7. Soyez serviable et poli.*
Si le français d'un membre n'est pas parfait, restez poli et aimable. L'usage de "bonjour", "merci" et "s'il vous plaît'' sera toujours bienvenu. Traitez les autres de la manière dont vous aimeriez être traité.​​​*8. Soyez courtois.*
• N'inondez pas le forum. Veillez à ce que les fils que vous venez d'ouvrir ne monopolisent pas la 1re page du forum (5 de vos fils au maximum sur la page d'accueil à un moment donné). Ceci permet aux fils des autres membres de bénéficier de l'attention qu'ils méritent également.​Modification spécifique au forum ES/FR :  5 nouvelles questions seront acceptées quand deux jours complets (48h) se seront écoulés depuis la série précédente.

• Ne faites pas remonter vos fils. Si votre question reste sans réponse, n'y répondez pas vous-même simplement pour demander de l'aide. Fournissez plutôt des informations ou du contexte supplémentaire afin d'aider les membres à vous répondre ou utilisez la fonction "_Signaler _" (en bas du message)  pour demander l'assistance d'un modérateur.​​​*9. Merci d'utiliser un langage convenable et décent. *
Les discussions portant sur des mots grossiers ou insultants sont autorisées, mais la conversation doit rester respectueuse et sérieuse. Il est permis de discuter de ces sujets, mais en aucun cas d'une façon malveillante. Les noms d'utilisateurs, les avatars et les signatures que nous considérons comme provocateurs, vulgaires ou impolis seront supprimés.​​​*10.* *Pas de provocation ou d'attaques personnelles.*
Les commentaires médisants, diffamatoires, obscènes, inconvenants, orduriers, pornographiques, agressifs, grossiers, insultants, menaçants ou tenant du harcèlement ne sont pas tolérés. Tout membre utilisant un vocabulaire inapproprié, lançant une attaque personnelle ou tenant un discours haineux sera définitivement exclu des forums de WordReference.com. Ce forum n'est pas destiné à accueillir les conflits privés ou personnels, ni les vendettas. Merci de garder vos affaires privées pour ce qu'elles sont, c'est-à-dire privées.​​​*11. Écrivez correctement.*
• Ceci est un forum lié à un dictionnaire, où des étudiants viennent apprendre. Il est impératif que les membres fassent de leur mieux pour écrire correctement dans un langage standard, respectant l'orthographe (les accents sont obligatoires en français et en espagnol) et utilisant les majuscules et signes de ponctuation conformément aux normes.​• Sauf s'il s'agit du sujet de la discussion, les abréviations de type SMS ne sont pas acceptées, pas plus que la rédaction de messages ENTIÈREMENT EN MAJUSCULES.​​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*III.* *Nous accueillons les membres qui partagent nos objectifs et notre philosophie, et qui acceptent de se comporter en accord avec le règlement et les principes de ce forum.*

*12. Signalez les problèmes. *
• Signalez aux modérateurs les titres de fils incorrects, les fils ouverts dans le mauvais forum, les messages utilisant un langage inapproprié, ou encore toute participation problématique. Signalez également les questions ne comportant aucun contexte.
• Merci de ne pas participer aux fils qui enfreignent le règlement, mais plutôt de les signaler. Pour signaler un message, cliquez sur "signaler" en bas du message en question. Ceci contribuera au bon fonctionnement du forum.
• Vous pouvez corriger, avec tact et courtoisie, les fautes d'orthographe d'un compagnon, en supplément à votre réponse à la question du fil. ​*13. Lisez le règlement.*
Chaque forum applique le règlement d'une manière légèrement différente. Ceci est la version qui s'applique au forum Español-Français. Merci de lire tous les fils marqués "Important" en haut de la page d'accueil et de respecter les particularités et le cadre de ce forum lorsque vous y participez.​*14. Être membre du forum est un privilège.*
L'utilisation de ces forums et votre participation à leurs discussions n'est pas un droit. Il s'agit d'un privilège qui vous est accordé par l'administrateur de WordReference.com selon les termes du présent règlement, et qui peut vous être retiré à tout instant sans avertissement.​*15. Modération des forums.*
• Les modérateurs supervisent un ou plusieurs forums. Ils ont le droit de modifier ou de supprimer n'importe quel message en laissant une note de modération. Si vous avez une question sur un forum en particulier, adressez-vous directement à l'un de ses modérateurs. (voir les modérateurs du forum Español/françaisjuste au-dessus du cadre des discussions)
• Les modérateurs sont également membres de ces forums. Sauf s'ils le précisent explicitement ou à moins que le contexte ne soit évident, leur participation aux fils se fait en tant que simples membres. Les commentaires émis par les modérateurs ne reflètent pas nécessairement les opinions de WordReference.com.
• Les discussions sur le contenu du règlement doivent être ouvertes dans le forum "Comments and Suggestions" (Commentaires et suggestions).
Les discussions sur les actions des modérateurs ou des administrateurs sont acceptées par courrier électronique ou message privé, mais pas en public.​*16. Chaque membre est responsable de ses propres messages.*
• Les messages contenus dans ce site relèvent de la seule opinion et de la seule responsabilité de celui qui les a "postés". Vous acceptez de ne pas tenir WordReference.com responsable d'un quelconque message qui y serait publié.
• Vous accordez au site, pour tout message "posté" dans WordReference.com et ses forums, une autorisation irrévocable de l'utiliser sans limitation de durée. Toute traduction, définition ou explication fournie par vos soins peut être utilisée par WordReference.com qui pourra l'intégrer à ses dictionnaires et autre matériel de référence.​*17. Droit d'utilisation du contenu.*
Vous ne copierez ni ne retransmettrez aucune information hors de ces forums sans accord préalable de l'auteur du message et de l'administrateur de WordReference.com.​*18. Ne prétendez pas être ce que vous n'êtes pas.*
• Vous ne pouvez créer qu'un seul compte sur WordReference.com. Ne prétendez pas être ce que vous n'êtes pas : ceci inclut le sexe, la nationalité et la langue maternelle.
• Vous devez indiquer votre langue maternelle, en  précisant votre pays  ou région d'origine (p. ex. : « français - La  Réunion » ou « français -  Québec»). Qui vous êtes et d'où vous venez  sont des points très  importants qui permettent de bien comprendre les  traductions et autres  informations linguistiques que vous proposez​*19. Ne divulguez pas d'informations personnelles.*
• Ne "postez" pas de données personnelles telles que votre adresse électronique ou votre numéro de téléphone, etc. Cela permettra d'éviter les courriers indésirables et de préserver votre vie privée. La page du profil personnel offre la possibilité de donner des détails sur vous-même.
• Les extraits de courrier électronique ou de messages privés ne sont pas autorisés dans le forum. Tout membre dévoilant en public des détails personnels concernant un autre membre ou des détails sur son site Web sans en avoir reçu l'autorisation préalable sera immédiatement et définitivement banni.​*20. Mentions légales.*
Vous acceptez, en tant qu'utilisateur, que toute information que vous avez soumise soit stockée dans une banque de données. Les administrateurs et modérateurs ne pourront être tenus responsables d'une tentative de piratage qui pourrait conduire à la divulgation desdites données. Ne transmettez aucune information personnelle confidentielle par message privé.​


----------



## ampurdan

*Declaración de Objetivos y Directrices de los Foros de WordReference*​




*I. WordReference.com habilita estos foros para el intercambio acerca de traducciones, usos de palabras, equivalencias de terminología y otros temas lingüísticos.*

1.* Busque la respuesta antes de abrir un hilo.*
• Consulte los diccionarios de WordReference (en caso de haberlos) y avance hacia abajo para verificar si existen hilos que traten sobre el mismo tema, o use la herramienta de búsqueda del foro. (arriba a la derecha, debajo de la barra azul oscuro)
• Utilice también los recursos de la web que hemos recopilado en los primeros hilos del foro.

​2.* Un solo tema por hilo / No se admite la charla.*
• Manténgase dentro del tema del primer mensaje del hilo.
• Formule una sola pregunta específica sobre una palabra, frase o tema concretos por hilo. Si tiene más preguntas, abra un nuevo hilo para cada una de ellas.
• Si desea tratar un tema relacionado pero distinto del que figura en el primer mensaje del hilo, abra uno nuevo.
• Si desea tratar un tema no relacionado o dirigir un comentario no relacionado a otro usuario, hágalo mediante un mensaje privado utilizando el "buzón" arriba a la derecha en la barra azul oscuro.
• No se admite la charla.
• Abra un solo hilo por pregunta. No duplique hilos incluso en foros distintos salvo invitación expresa de un moderador.

​3. *Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.*
• Para evitar equívocos, sea descriptivo, específico y breve en sus mensajes.
• Aporte el *contexto *necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta. Unos comentarios adicionales o las definiciones son imprescindibles cuando se trata de términos técnicos. Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas.
• Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas. (Evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares). La palabra, expresión o frase consultada debe aparecer también dentro del mensaje de pregunta. Por favor, pongan la palabra buscada en singular, o el verbo en infinitivo, para así facilitar futuras consultas en el diccionario.
• Toda traducción y toda la información que se brinde en estos foros debe acompañarse de un intento razonable para verificar su exactitud. Si no está seguro de la exactitud o fiabilidad de una información o traducción, dígalo.
• Toda petición de ayuda a la traducción debe ser acompañada de un intento previo de traducción propia que aparecerá en el mensaje de pregunta, junto con el contexto y la frase original entera.

​4. *Respete la propiedad intelectual. Indique siempre cuál es la fuente.*
_*Indique sístematicamente el título, el nombre del autor, la editorial o el tipo de soporte de los textos citados. *_

• No se permite el plagio.

Ningún contenido protegido por derechos de autor puede ser introducido en los mensajes, excepto en los siguientes casos:

Se permite un uso razonable de poca cuantía (como una definición o dos) de los diccionarios.
Se permiten citas y traducciones en prosa de hasta cuatro oraciones.
Se permite citar y traducir hasta un máximo de cuatro versos de letras de canciones y poemas.
Si el texto está en Internet incluya el enlace (con excepción de páginas publicitarias o de contenido para adultos).
• No se permite insertar ningún archivo de audio, vídeo o enlace sin autorización previa de un moderador.




*Enlaces directos* : Tengan en cuenta que una página web puede cambiar de servidor, o  simplemente desaparecer. También los textos que alberga pueden sufrir  cambios por parte de su administrador.
Por lo tanto, para que sus esfuerzos por suministrar la solución sigan  ayudando en el futuro a otros, la solución debe venir expresada  brevemente en el mensaje, y a continuación se pondrá el enlace  correspondiente para así ampliar datos si fuera necesario y dar la fuente de la cita.

El contenido que no satisfaga estos requerimientos será eliminado sin excepción.

​5. *No se permiten las correcciones en profundidad ni las tareas escolares.*
• Estos foros no son un servicio gratuito para resolver tareas escolares, traducciones o realizar revisiones exhaustivas.
• Este foro prohíbe cualquier re-lectura o re-escritura de un texto, sea o no trabajo escolar. 
• Se aceptan textos extensos siempre que resulten necesarios para poder responder a una pregunta específica de gramática o de vocabulario, y sólo si usted muestra primero su propio intento de traducción o interpretación.
Debe plantear su pregunta de manera clara haciendo hincapié sobre la dificultad encontrada. 


​6. *Prohibición de publicidad y promoción.*
• Ningún tipo de actividad promocional o publicitaria está permitida en los foros.
• Nada que pueda ser considerado de algún modo promocional puede colocarse en los mensajes, avatares, nombres de usuario o firmas; lo que incluye pero no se limita a: declaraciones promocionales, direcciones de correo electrónico, dominios de Internet, enlaces o referencias a cualquiera de los anteriormente mencionados, o referencias a productos, servicios, ideologías, candidatos u organizaciones.

Queda a la sola discreción de WordReference y sus moderadores el determinar qué constituye publicidad o promoción.​


----------



## ampurdan

*II. Los foros promueven el aprendizaje y mantienen una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en un tono respetuoso, positivo y cordial.*

7. *Sea amable y cortés.*
El hecho de que alguien no domine perfectamente un idioma no es motivo para tratarlo mal. Siempre se agradece el uso de "Hola" y "Gracias". Trate a los demás como desearía ser tratado.​​8. *Sea considerado.*
• No sature un foro. Si usted abre muchos hilos, haga lo posible para asegurarse de que no aparezcan más de 5 al mismo tiempo en la primera pantalla de un mismo foro. Esto permite que los hilos abiertos por otros miembros reciban su cuota de atención.​Modificación específica al foro ES/FR : se aceptarán otras 5 preguntas cuando hayan transcurrido dos días completos (48h) desde la serie anterior.

• No haga subir sus hilos. Si nadie responde a su pregunta, no escriba un mensaje sólo para pedir ayuda nuevamente; en lugar de eso, agregue algo de información o contexto que nos sirva para ayudarnos a ayudarle. Si aún así no recibe respuesta, haga uso de la función _reportar _que está en la parte inferior de su mensaje y solicite la ayuda de un moderador.​​9. *Use un lenguaje limpio y decente.*
• Se acepta la discusión de palabras ofensivas, pero la conversación debe ser seria y respetuosa. Se puede escribir acerca de palabras ofensivas, pero no hacer uso malicioso de ellas.​• Se eliminarán las firmas, los avatares y los nombres de usuario (nicknames) que los moderadores consideren provocadores, vulgares, promocionales o groseros.​​​10. *No ataque a los demás.*
• No se tolerarán los comentarios calumniosos, difamatorios, obscenos, indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, amenazantes ni hostigantes. En caso de que alguien emplee lenguaje inapropiado, comience un ataque personal o entable un discurso de odio, será excluido de toda futura participación en los foros.​• Este foro no ha de utilizarse para venganzas, peleas o disputas personales. Mantenga sus asuntos personales como lo que son, esto es, personales.​​​11. *Respete las reglas del idioma.*
Estos foros forman parte del diccionario de WordReference; muchos estudiantes recurren a los foros para aprender.​• El respeto a las reglas de gramática y ortografía, incluido el uso correcto de mayúsculas, tildes y signos de puntuación, es obligatorio.​• Salvo que ese sea el tema de discusión del hilo, no se acepta el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS. Tampoco está permitido escribirlo TODO EN LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS.​​


----------



## ampurdan

*III. Damos la bienvenida a todos los usuarios que compartan nuestras metas y filosofía, y se comprometan a actuar de acuerdo con las reglas y directrices de WRF.*

12. *Reporte los problemas*
• Informe a los moderadores sobre las consultas que presenten algún problema, que no respeten estas reglas, o que usted crea que requieren de la atención de un moderador, haciendo clic sobre la función "reportar" que aparece en la parte inferior  de cada mensaje.
• Por favor, no reaccione al quebrantamiento de las reglas en el hilo: repórtelo.
• Puede pedir educadamente a quien preguntó que aporte el contexto que necesite para contestarle. Puede corregir amable y educadamente las faltas de ortografía de un compañero, añadiendo una nota a un mensaje de usted que aborde el tema del hilo.​13. *Lea las reglas.*
Cada foro aplica estas reglas de una forma ligeramente diferente. Antes de publicar su mensaje en un foro, por favor lea sus instrucciones, que están enumeradas en uno de los primeros hilos en la parte superior de la página.
​14. *La pertenencia a estos foros es un privilegio.*
El uso de estos foros y su expresión en ellos, no es un derecho. Es un privilegio otorgado por el administrador de WR conforme a los términos de este acuerdo, y puede ser revocado en cualquier momento sin previo aviso.
​15. *Estos son Foros Moderados.*
• Cada moderador controla uno o varios foros. Los moderadores pueden editar, borrar o modificar cualquier mensaje en sus foros. Si usted tiene una pregunta acerca de un foro en particular, debe dirigirla a los moderadores de dicho foro.
• Los moderadores son también miembros de los foros. A menos que digan lo contrario o quede claro por el contexto, escriben sus mensajes en calidad de miembros. Sus comentarios no necesariamente reflejan la opinión de WordReference.com.
• Las discusiones acerca de las reglas deben plantearse en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias.
• Los comentarios sobre las acciones de los moderadores o de los administradores se deben discutir vía correo electrónico o Mensajes Privados (buzón, arriba a la derecha en la barra azul oscuro), y no en forma pública en los foros.
• Hay más información acerca de los moderadores encima del recuadro de los hilos
​16. *Cada miembro es responsable de sus propios mensajes.*
• Los mensajes publicados en este sitio son única y exclusiva responsabilidad de quien los redacta.
• Usted se compromete a no reclamar ningún tipo de responsabilidad a WRF o a ninguno de sus miembros por nada que haya sido expresado en estos foros.
• Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad.
Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea puede ser usada por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros materiales de referencia.
​17. *Autorizaciones*
Usted se compromete a no copiar ni transmitir ninguna información de estos foros a otro lugar, sin haber obtenido previamente la autorización del autor original del mensaje y del administrador de WordReference.com.
​18. *No falsee su identidad*.
• Le es permitido registrarse con un solo nombre de usuario.
• No finja ser alguien que no es: esto incluye su sexo, nacionalidad y lengua materna.
• Indique la variedad del español que habla (por ejemplo, español de España o español de México...), ya  que es fundamental saber cuál es su origen para que  los demás entendamos sus traducciones u otra información lingüística que  brinde.
​19. *No publique información personal.*
• No publique datos personales tales como direcciones de correo electrónico, números de teléfono, etc. De considerarlo adecuado, usted puede incluir algunos de estos datos en su perfil personal.
• No se permiten extractos de correos electrónicos ni de mensajes privados.
Todo aquel miembro que publique datos personales o información de sitios de Internet de otro miembro sin previa autorización será automáticamente excluido (banned) de los foros de Wordreference.com.
​20. *Descargo de responsabilidad.*
Usted acepta que cualquier información personal que usted haya publicado, sea almacenada en una base de datos. El administrador y los moderadores no se responsabilizan de ningún intento de piratería que pueda llegar a comprometer dicha información. No transmita ninguna información personal reservada por medio de un mensaje privado.​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

​* 
CONTEXTO / CONTEXTE*
No se puede traducir correctamente una expresión, una palabra, o incluso una frase sin explicar a los demás el contexto.

*Qué es (puede ser) contexto*:

- La *frase entera* en la que se encuentra la palabra buscada (incluso a veces la anterior y la que sigue)
 - El _tema_
- Marcar *palabra precisa *que bloquea
-* El soporte* (periódico/ libro/ internet...)
- Qué *tipo de escrito* (literario/ artículo/ sátira/ poema/ canción...)
- *El país de origen *y el *país de destino *de la traducción
- *La fecha *en la que el texto ha sido escrito
- *El tono del escrito* (una misma palabra no tendrá el mismo significado si el que escribe está denigrando o alabando)
- *Para qué* necesita la respuesta. (Eso permite entender el "contexto comunicacional")
- El *significado *de la expresión o palabra original
- En _qué _*ámbito *o _*rama *_nos estamos moviendo (indispensable si estamos en un campo técnico)
- El _*registro *_(culto/ familiar/ coloquial)

Sólo podemos aconsejar que el solicitante de ayuda se ponga en el lugar de los foreros que van a ayudarle a resolver su duda.
_______________________________
_______________________________
​ 
On ne peut pas traduire correctement un mot, une expression, ou même une phrase sans expliquer aux autres le contexte.

*Qu'est-ce que (ce que peut être) le contexte*:
 - La *phrase entière* dans laquelle se trouve le mot cherché (et même parfois celle qui précède et celle qui suit)
 - Le *thème*
 - Indiquer le *mot précis* qui bloque
 - Le *support *(journaux, livre, internet...)
 - Le *genre du texte* (littéraire/ article/ satire/ poème/ chanson...)
 - Le *pays d'origine *et le* pays de destination *de la traduction
 - La *date *à laquelle le texte a été écrit
 - Le *ton *du texte (le même mot n'aura pas le même sens selon que l'auteur dénigre ou encense)
- La *finalité *de la traduction (Ceci permet comprendre le contexte "communicationnel")
- Le *sens *du mot ou de l'expression d'origine
- Le *domaine *(indispensable s'il s'agit d'un terme technique)
- le *registre *(soutenu/ courant/ familier...)

On ne peut que conseiller au foriste qui ouvre un fil de se mettre à la place de ceux qui vont l'aider à résoudre son problème


----------



## Paquita

*Expulsión de WR*​

Unos miembros quieren saber algo de la expulsión. Expulsar a un forero supone negarle el derecho a mandar mensajes en los foros de Wordreference. Los que vengan aquí sólo para enviar "spams" o mensajes groseros son expulsados de inmediato. Fuera de estos casos, la expulsión se lleva a cabo raras veces. Los párrafos a continuación lo explican con más detalles.​

*Spammers*
Los « spammers » intentan usar los foros para vender productos comerciales o hacer proselitismo, política o lo que sea. Son expulsados instantáneamente por cualquier moderador que los vea. A los moderadores los ayudan todos los miembros que reportan hilos o mensajes de "spam". Muchos "spammers" son expulsados a diario. Tal vez representen el 95% o más de todos los expulsados.​
*Foreros groseros*
Los foreros groseros vienen a los foros con el único fin de enviar mensajes obscenos. Son expulsados instantáneamente por cualquier moderador que los vea. A los moderadores los ayudan todos los miembros que reportan hilos o mensajes de groseros.​
*El aviso oficial y le proceso de expulsión*
Si se dejan de lado los casos anteriores, muy pocos miembros son expulsados. Los que lo han sido han infringido las normas de forma insistente a pesar de las muchas solicitudes de enmienda por parte de los moderadores.​
Los que por su comportamiento infringen las normas o la filosofía de los foros son contactados primero por mensajería privada e informados de por qué su comportamiento plantea problemas. Eso pasa varias veces antes de recibir un primer aviso oficial, claramente indicado como tal. Si no se nota ningún cambio, se le envía otro aviso oficial. Éste es llamado sin equívoco « aviso final ». Si no surte efecto, el miembro es expulsado.​

Expulsar a un miembro necesita que un moderador lo proponga y otro lo segunde. El proceso suele ser lento, a veces hacen falta varias semanas y requiere debate dentro del equipo de moderadores. Éste es el procedimiento estándar. Ha habido casos excepcionales en los que se ha acelerado por ser el miembro abusón o particularmente ofensivo en público.​


*Expulsión de Clones*
Los clones son miembros que ya han sido expulsados pero se han registrado de nuevo con un nuevo nombre de usuario. Pueden ser expulsados en cuanto un moderador lo haya detectado y se haya asegurado de que, efectivamente, se trata de un clon. Los reportes de los miembros o sus PMs a los moderadores ayudan a menudo a identificarlos.
​
*Expulsión provisional*
Hemos intentado una expulsión provisional, por poco tiempo. La intención es llamar la atención del forero que todavía no ha recibido el aviso final. La experiencia nos indica que esto no resuelve los problemas. Podremos seguir usándolo, pero no  impedirá  la expulsión permanente de quien sigainfringiendo las normas.​
*Cuenta de posts/estatuto de senior member y expulsión *
Unos pocos miembros con miles de mensajes han sido expulsados. Ocurre muy poco. Pueden haber pensado que su veteranía les da derecho a crear sus propias normas. Aparte del proceso indicado arriba, los informamos de que esto no podía ser. Recibieron PMs advirtiéndoles de lo peligroso que es actuar así. Recibieron avisos oficiales que ignoraron.​
*¿A quién puedeafectar la expulsión?*
Noafecta a ningún forero que adhiera a las normas del foro y en particular a su filosofía. ​


> III. WRF da la bienvenida a todos los usuarios que compartan nuestros objetivos y nuestra filosofía y se comprometan a actuar de acuerdo con las reglas y directrices de WRF.




Concretamente, sólo los miembros que hayan recibido muchos PMs pidiéndoles que cambien su comportamiento a fin de cumplir con las normas están en peligro de perder sus privilegios en los foros.​


----------



## Paquita

*Exclusion de WR*​

Certains membres souhaitent en savoir davantage sur l'exclusion des forums. Exclure un membre revient à lui refuser le droit d'envoyer des messages sur les forums de Wordreference. Ceux qui n'y viennent que pour envoyer des spams ou des messages obscènes sont exclus immédiatement. En dehors de ces cas, l'exclusion est rarement pratiquée. Les paragraphes suivants l'expliquent plus en détail.​


*Spammers*
Les « spammers » tentent d'utiliser les forums pour vendre des produits commerciaux, faire du prosélytisme, de la politique ou tout autre chose. Ils sont exclus immédiatement par le premier modérateur qui les voit. Les modérateurs sont aidés en cela par tous les membres qui « reportent » les fils ou les messages de spam. De nombreux spammers sont exclus chaque jour. Ils représentent probablement 95% du total des exclus.​

*Membres grossiers*
Les membres grossiers viennent sur les forums dans le seul but d'y envoyer des messages obscènes. Ils sont exclus instantanément par le premier modérateur qui les voit. Les modérateurs sont aidés en cela par tous les membres qui « reportent/signalent » les fils ou les messages grossiers.​

*L'avertissement officiel et le processus d'exclusion*
Si l'on excepte les cas précédents, très peu de membres sont exclus. Ceux qui l'ont été ont enfreint les normes de façon réitérée malgré de nombreuses demandes des modérateurs pour qu'ils modifient leur comportement.​

Ceux qui enfreignent les normes ou la philosophie des forums sont contactés d'abord par messagerie privée et informés des raisons pour lesquelles leur comportement pose problème. Ce n'est qu'après plusieurs messages privés que leur est adressé un premier avertissement officiel, clairement identifié comme tel. Si aucun changement n'intervient, on lui adresse un autre avertissement officiel, appelé sans équivoque « avertissement final ». S'il ne produit aucun effet, le membre est alors exclu.​

Exclure un membre suppose qu'un modérateur propose l'exclusion et qu'un autre l'assiste. Le processus est d'ordinaire lent, parfois plusieurs semaines sont nécessaires et cela suscite un débat au sein de l'équipe des modérateurs. Ceci est le processus « standard ». Il a été accéléré dans certains cas exceptionnels où le foriste a abusé ou a été particulièrement insultant en public.​


*Exclusion de Clones*
Les clones sont des membres qui ont été exclus mais se sont réinscrits avec un nouveau pseudo. Ils peuvent être exclus rapidement par un modérateur qui s'en est aperçu et a acquis la certitude que c'est véritablement un clone. Les reports (messages signalés à l'aide du triangle rouge) des membres ou les Pm aux modérateurs aident souvent à les identifier.​ 
*Exclusion provisoire*
Nous avons essayé une exclusion provisoire, pour un temps très court. Le but est d'attirer l'attention du membre qui n'a pas encore reçu l'avertissement final. L'expérience nous a montré que cela ne résout pas le problème. Nous pourrons continuer à l'utiliser, mais cela n'empêche pas l'exclusion définitive de celui qui continuerait à enfreindre les règles.​

*Total de posts/statut de "senior member" y exclusion *
Un très petit nombre de membres ont été exclus tout en état "vétérans" du forum avec plusieurs milliers de posts. Cela se produit rarement. Ils ont sans doute pensé que leur condition d' «anciens» leur donnait le droit de créer leurs propres règles. Mis à part le processus indiqué précédemment, nous les avons informés que cela ne leur était pas permis. Ils ont reçu des PMs les prévenant du danger qu'ils couraient en agissant ainsi. Ils ont reçu des avertissements officiels qu'ils ont ignorés.​

*Qui peut être concerné par l'exclusion?*
Elle ne concerne aucun membre qui adhère au règlement du forum et tout particulièrement à sa philosophie :​


> *III.*Nous accueillons les membres qui partagent nos objectifs et notre philosophie, et qui acceptent de se comporter en accord avec le règlement et les principes de ce forum.​


*Concrètement, seuls sont concernés les membres qui reçoivent de nombreux PM leur demandant de changer leur comportement afin de respecter les règles.*​


----------



## Paquita

*TITRES*​
*1) Les titres remplissent trois fonctions simples

a. Ils décrivent*
Ils donnent au premier coup d'oeil une idée claire du sujet des discussions et incitent les foristes à participer soit pour collaborer par leurs connaissances, soit pour apprendre quelque chose qui les intéresse. Ils sont toujours exprimés dans la langue de départ. Un essai de traduction n'est pas un bon titre.

*b. Ils ouvrent une entrée au dictionnaire *
Chacun des mots des titres constitue une entrée au dictionnaire de WR.
Par exemple le titre « maison de campagne » apparaîtra quand vous chercherez « maison » et quand vous chercherez « campagne ». De cette manière, si un foriste a besoin de trouver la signification de l'expression en question (et s'il fait une recherche comme stipulé par les règles) il trouvera les fils existants où sont traités les termes qu'il recherche ; il se peut qu'il n'ait pas besoin de créer une nouvelle discussion.

*c. Ils permettent une recherche *
Le moteur de recherche fait une recherche de tous les fils existants par mot clé. C'est pourquoi, si vous ouvrez un fil sur "hernie du ménisque" il est bon de l'intituler "hernie du ménisque" ...
Utilisez un titre descriptif. Évitez les titres comme « urgent » ou « traduction » ou même « kiné ».

2). *Mots clés*
Pour les cas de traductions, le titre doit contenir le mot ou l'expression en question, mais il est parfois utile de préciser le domaine.
Exemple " il n'y a plus de place" (théâtre ) fuseau d'argent (poisson)*.*
Pour les questions de grammaire une brève description peut être utile :
Exemple : "encontrar (a) alguien" ou "cuando sea mayor : subjonctif ?"

3. *Termes qui ne devraient pas figurer dans les titres*
S'il vous plait, aidez-moi, urgent, question, traduction, comment dit-on...
Ces termes devront être évités sauf si bien sûr ils font partie de la phrase recherchée. Ils sont tellement généraux qu'ils s'appliquent à toutes les questions.

Bien entendu de tels titres sont parfaitement valables: pregunta capciosa, como se dice en mis pagos, budín inglés, patio español.

4. *Signes de ponctuation au début du titre*
Evitez dans la mesure du possible de commencer le titre par des guillemets, points d'interrogation ou d'exclamation qui peuvent avoir une incidence sur le moteur de recherche et sur les entrées au dictionnaire.
Exemples:
n'écrivez pas*"*_loco rematado"_ ,mais _loco rematado_
n'écrivez pas *¿*_verdad que sí?_ mais _verdad que sí?_

5. *Evitez les titres trop longs *
Limitez-vous aux mots clés. Si la phrase qui contient l'expression est : _Pero cuanto más mal lo trataba, cuanto más lo despreciaba, más *pegote* se volvía._ Le titre doit se limiter par exemple à « pegote » et la phrase complète figurera dans le corps du message, comme contexte.

6. *Pour modifier un titre erroné*
Une fois la consultation envoyée, vous ne pouvez plus modifier le titre. Si vous vous rendez compte de votre erreur, cliquez sur le mot "signaler" qui se trouve dans la partie inférieure de votre message et signalez à un modérateur la modification que vous souhaitez y voir apporter.

7.* Également*
1. Le mot qui est l'objet de la consultation doit figurer non seulement dans le titre mais aussi dans le corps du message, accompagné par le contexte convenable qui facilite des réponses appropriées et précises. Autrement le message risque d'être ambigu, surtout si le titre a besoin d'être modifié ou la question est fusionnée à une autre déjà posée.
.
2. Dans la mesure du possible, mettez les mots au singulier. Si vous intitulez votre fil *estaciones de servicio*, le moteur de recherche ne trouvera pas *estación*.


----------



## Paquita

*TÍTULOS*​
*1) Los títulos tienen tres objetivos sencillos

a. Describir*
Dar desde la primera ojeada una idea clara del tema de los hilos e incitar a los foreros a que participen bien para colaborar con sus conocimientos bien para aprender algo que les interese. Deben ser redactados en el idioma de origen. El intento de traducción no es buen título.

*b. Añadir una entrada al diccionario*
Cada palabra del título representa una entrada al diccionario de WR.
Por ejemplo el título "maison de campagne" se mostrará cuando usted busque  "maison" o "campagne". De esta manera, si un forero necesita encontrar el significado de la expresión de marras (y si busca como lo piden las reglas) encontrará los hilos ya existentes donde se trata de los términos que busca y es probable que no tenga que crear un nuevo tema.

*c. Permitir la búsqueda *
El motor de búsqueda busca todos los términos que busca por palabras clave. Por eso, si ustged abre un hilo sobre "hernie du ménisque" hace falta titularlo "hernie du ménisque" ...
Use un título descriptivo. Evite títulos como "urgente" o "traducción" o "foto"

2). *Palabras clave*
Para los casos de traducción, el título debe contener la palabra o expresión de marras, pero a veces es útil precisar el ámbito.
Ejemplos: "il n'y a plus de place" (théâtre ) fuseau d'argent (poisson)*.*
Para las preguntas de gramática unabreve explicación puede ser útil:
Ejemplos: "encontrar (a) alguien" o "cuando sea mayor : subjonctif ?"

3. *Palabras que no se deberían emplear en los títulos*
Por favor, ayúdame, urgente, pregunta, traducción, ¿cómo se dice?...
Hay que evitarlos salvo si forman parte de la expresión o frase buscada. Son tan imprecisos que pueden aplicarse a todas las preguntas.

Por supuesto, los títulos siguientes son perfectos: pregunta capciosa, como se dice en mis pagos, budín inglés, patio español.

4. *Puntuación al principio del título*
Eviteen lo posible empezar el título por comillas, ¿ ¡ o cualquier signo que pueda tener consecuencia en el motor de búsqueda o el orden alfabético de los enlaces al diccionario.
Exemples:
No escriba:*"*_loco rematado_*"* sino _loco rematado_
No escriba *¿*_verdad que sí?_ mais _verdad que sí¿?_

5. *Evitelos títulos demasiado largos *
Limítese a las palabras clave. Si la frase que contiene la expresión est : _Pero cuanto más mal lo trataba, cuanto más lo despreciaba, más *pegote* se volvía,_ el título debe limitarse por ejemplo a  _pegote_ y la oración completa será dada en el cuerpo del mensaje, como parte del contexto

6. *Para modificar un título mal escrito*
Una vez enviada la pregunta, no puede modificar el título. Si se da cuenta de su error, haga clic en la palabra "reportar" que se encuentra en la parte inferior de su mensaje e indíquenos a los moderadores la modificación que desea que hagamos.

7.* También*
1. La palabra que es tema de la consulta debe aparecer no solo en el título sino también en el cuerpo del mensaje con el debido contexto que permite respuestas adecuadas y precisas. De otra forma el mensaje puede ser ambiguo, sobre todo si se modifica el título o se une con un hilo existente.
.
2. En lo posible, ponga las palabras en singuklar, los adjetivos en masculino y los verbos en infinitivo. Si titula su pregunta *estaciones de servicio*, el motor de búsqueda no encontrará *estación*.


----------



## Paquita

*NE RAJOUTEZ PAS UN POST, ÉDITEZ QUAND UN MODÉRATEUR VOUS LE DEMANDE*


Trop nombreux encore les fils ouverts sans contexte, sans phrase entière, sans explication, sans source.
Trop nombreuses aussi, donc, les premières réponses qui demandent ces informations vitales pour une bonne traduction.

Quand on vous demande d'*ÉDITER LE PREMIER POST*, faites-le, et ce dans votre intérêt.

- la première réponse qui ne fait que demander le contexte sera supprimée et vous aurez donc des réponses utiles plus rapidement
- par expérience on sait que les fils qui ont déjà deux ou trois réponses ne suscitent pas le même intérêt que les fils sans réponse, donc si votre fil est dans ce cas-là vous n'obtiendrez pas les réponses voulues (il nous est arrivé de tomber sur des fils vieux de trois ans sans réponse valable)
- les posts qui ne font que demander des précisions allongent inutilement un fil et rendent sa lecture pénible et désagréable.
- nous (les modérateurs) remontons systématiquement les fils sans réponse (faciles à localiser sans avoir à entrer dans le fil), ce n'est pas le cas pour les fils avec réponses inutiles.


*NO AÑADA UN POST, EDITE CUANDO SE LO PIDE UN MODERADOR*


Todavía son demasiados los hilos abiertos sin contexto, sin frase entera, sin contexto, sin explicación, sin fuente.
Todavía son demasiadas también, pues, las primeras respuestas que piden estas informaciones vitales para una traducción acertada.

Cuando un moderador le pide que *EDITE SU PRIMER POST*, hágalo en su propio interés.

- la primera respuesta que solo pide contexto será suprimida y obtendrá respuestas útiles más rápidamente
- por experiencia sabemos que los hilos con dos o tres respuestas no despiertan la misma curiosidad que los hilos sin respuesta. Si es el caso de su hilo, no obtendrá las respuestas anheladas (ya nos ocurrió dar con hilos sin respuesta durante 3 años)
- los posts que solo piden contexto alargan inútilmente los hilos y hacen que su lectura sea engorrosa y desagradable
- los moderadores solemos remontar los hilos sin respuesta, fáciles de encontrar sin tener que entrar en ellos, no es el caso de los hilos con respuestas inútiles.


----------

